# case screw suggestions



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

I work for Home Depot and my department was the nuts and bolts section of the hardware department. One day while working on my bench computer, I guess I had removed the case screws once too many times and they were stripped. 

So I picked up some 8-32 sheet metal pan head screws and it allowed me to tighten up that case panel. You won't be able to use those thumb screws anymore but heck when the holes get stripped out to the point where those screws just spin and not tighten, try some #8-32 sheet metal pan head screws (the ones in the red packaging). 

Now I keep a couple bags of those screws in my repair kit whenever I have to deal with stripped screw mounts.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I think i found that 10-32 are the stock match for HDD's etc. Have to double check my post....nope, 6's.



> For those who might need to know, hard drive screws and such are #6-32 machine bolts.


----------

